# iMac Won't Recognize/Eject Disk



## JohnApricot (Sep 26, 2010)

This seems to be a common issue, and is one I've experienced before, but I've never had so many efforts to eject a disk fail.

First off, my computer:
iMac PowerPC G5
OS X 10.5.8

What happened:
DVD-R was inserted into the disk drive. Did not show up in the Finder or Disk Utility.

What I've tried:
Disk Utility
Holding eject key
Mouse button while booting
Startup Manager (option key while booting; doesn't show disk)
Terminal command 'drutil tray eject'

I've never had all of these fail, and I can't seem to find anyone else who's had this problem. Any ideas?


----------



## Mikuro (Sep 26, 2010)

There's yet another method detailed here, which uses the Open Firmware command prompt: http://macosx.com/forums/mac-os-x-system-mac-software/269120-what-do-if-dvd-wont-eject.html

Do any of the methods produce a mechanical response? For example, can you hear the motors at least attempting to eject the disc? Once I had problems with a particular brand of DVD-Rs being slightly too fat for my slot-loading drive. They'd go in just fine, but the ejection mechanism was not strong enough to push them out. I had to help it along by gripping the disc with tweezers and pulling while it tried to eject. Scratched up the disc pretty bad around the edge.


----------



## JohnApricot (Sep 26, 2010)

Oops! I actually did try going into open firmware, with no results.

The computer doesn't even seem to be recognizing that there's a disk at all, and there's no mechanical sound like it's failing to eject.


----------



## JohnApricot (Sep 26, 2010)

Well, I've found the basic problem:

No burning device was found. If you are using an external device please make sure that it is connected and powered properly.

It would seem my computer stopped recognizing my CD drive at all. Any suggestions?


----------



## JohnApricot (Sep 26, 2010)

Got it!

Not really sure what happened, but I saw a suggestion somewhere to unplug the computer and lay it on it's back for a few minutes then try again. Not sure why it works, but it works!


----------



## JohnApricot (Sep 26, 2010)

So, I tested this further in the only way I could think of: I inserted another disk. I was hoping that since I was able to eject the disk when I started up this time I'd be fine; apparently, not. I'm about to try what worked before, since once again nothing else has worked. Any thoughts on what might be causing this?


Edit: It worked again, but took two tries this time. I checked system profiler right after restarting and it came up with the proper information, put in a disk, and it's reading it just fine. So, it's definitely an off-and-on problem.


----------



## RyanMatthewBrown (Jan 25, 2016)

OMG I've seen so many ways that are over complicated or can damage the disk.  This is the quickest and safest way to do it.  Open up the cover over the cd/dvd drive and look at the bottom left hand side.  You'll see a small hole.  Take a paperclip and stick the end in and push.  This will manually open the disk tray.


----------



## DeltaMac (Jan 25, 2016)

Noting that this thread is more than 5 years since last post - and I sense that you have probably never worked in a service shop.
I think I have come across most of the ways that a disk can get stuck in the drive.
Some of the drives that Apple has used in the past may not have the manual eject hole.
Some are in other places (on the right side, or underneath part of the front case, or are not easily accessed because of the physical position of the drive bezel, and can require removing the drive to actuate - a bit more complicated than some of the simple tips that probably work that were already listed above.


----------

